

Ask PG: Are you still implementing/working on the "Feature Requests"? - ScottWhigham

In the footer of the main site pages is the "Feature Request" link [1]. I've submitted a few recently but I noticed today that the last comment that you seem to have replied to and said, "Done" (effectively) seems to be from about four years ago. I know you've implemented lots of features during the interim so I'm wondering if you could give us an idea about this page's usefulness to you.<p>Are you still using that list as a "wishlist" of sorts? If so, can you share any future plans from it?<p>Thanks!<p>[1] http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363
======
ScottWhigham
Dang - a whole week, 15 upvotes, but unable to get a reply. Shoot.

------
ScottWhigham
Clickable: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

